# Nurii in cultivation



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi bro's, some picture to share.... thanks.


























Complete story here at http://natureye.com/?p=41.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

wow....nice culture, and nice plants. thanks for sharing


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

mats808 said:


> wow....nice culture, and nice plants. thanks for sharing


Thanks.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you tried growing any submersed?

What potting media are you using?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It should grow submersed just fine in moderately soft water. i.e. KH of 2 or less at the most.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> Have you tried growing any submersed?
> 
> What potting media are you using?


Hi Rs, yes i do growing them submerged in my ground pond. In fact, the patch i shown in photo used to be growing submerged.

Please click on the link, i do explained the substrate i used.

Make sure you use water PH below 7 and softwater, rain water is ideal. The better way to plant them submerge is plant them emerge at fist, after stabilize slowly increase water level.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh, ok, sorry I didn't see the link under the photo. In fact when I saw the photo my eyes kind of glazed over.

If I'm not mistaken there is no other published photograph of such a large stand of nurii. At least not in the wild. Many people feel it's a notoriously difficult plant.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

rs79 said:


> Oh, ok, sorry I didn't see the link under the photo. In fact when I saw the photo my eyes kind of glazed over.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken there is no other published photograph of such a large stand of nurii. At least not in the wild. Many people feel it's a notoriously difficult plant.


If you browse thru my blog, i actually shown some pictures of the wild and the habitat. The populations is healthy, we saw Nurii carpets the streams, a very dominate plants indeed.

I think most of you guys got your plant from Kahang river, Nurii's collected from this river are harder to keep in compare with mine.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trust me, I stared at each picture for quite a while


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Me to, I can't stop staring! Killer plants!


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. Hopefully can shoot and show more pix soon.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

Step for planting crypts below, if you are interested

http://natureye.com/?p=107


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Herman, 
nice to see your blog.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

corymad said:


> Hi Herman,
> nice to see your blog.


Thanks.


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

A very good write-up by Herman about crypts

http://natureye.com/cryptocorynes/malaysiansea-crypt-types.html


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Whoa! Love your blog. Your plants are amazing, especially that nurii patch.

Most of us in the Americas don't really know where ours originated from. Since you said your variety of nurii is easier to grow than the Kahang river variety, any chance we could work out having some shipped here?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## crypts (Jan 4, 2008)

DelawareJim said:


> Whoa! Love your blog. Your plants are amazing, especially that nurii patch.
> 
> Most of us in the Americas don't really know where ours originated from. Since you said your variety of nurii is easier to grow than the Kahang river variety, any chance we could work out having some shipped here?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, Nuriis export by Singaporean are mostly collected from Kahang river.

PM or email me [email protected] we can discuss further.


----------

